# Pyrodex Pellet Shelf Life



## Bonaire-Dave (Jul 25, 2012)

I still have some old pellets (15? years old) just wondered  if they lose power or will fail to fire with age? Thanks, Dave


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't know about the pellets, but I have some Pyrodex powder from when Hogdon first issued and it is just as potent as ever! I keep the lid real tight and dry.


----------



## iowa-boy (Jul 30, 2012)

as l ong as you keep it in a controled area. heat, humidity. light, etc. i have had a bottle of Pyrodex for 9 years and it hasnt lost its flicker.  i 'd keep it in a box in a dark closet and dry and it will be good for years.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

I have shot 15-year-old loose pyrodex powder and could tell no difference from fresh.


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 1, 2012)

pyrocarp wont lose potency if stored properly.  That triple seven stuff will go bad after its opened though.  Real black powder is much preferred by everyone I know.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Aug 1, 2012)

I shot the last of my black powder last year,42 years old!! Worked just fine.


----------

